
Toshiba Talks 5-Bit-per-Cell Flash, Demos First PCIe 4.0 Enterprise SSDs - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/toshiba-5-bit-per-cell-flash-plx-xl-nand-pcie-4.0-ssd,40237.html
======
Causality1
With 4 and now 5 bit per cell SSDs, I believe it's time to repeat the
experiment The Tech Report did in 2014/15 where they tested a handful of SSDs
to destruction. Those exceeded the warranty numbers by a wide margin, but
those were all SLC and MLC units, with the only TLC drive being the first to
fail.

